# The Weighty Question



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't remember who, but in a thread recently someone (male) said they'd discount from lusty/sexual thoughts any woman within certain age limits - BUT not if under 110lb or over 150lb. Woah! So someone 5'7 and healthy at 150lb is out?! Still, everyone to their own - but I kind of get that we can each make the most of ourselves, or not; it's just that it's not for all of us that a few pounds over BMI makes us unattractive. Or does it? What says the Men's Clubhouse? (and yes, I also get that he discounted the uber-skinny)


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, I'm certainly not a man, but I can speak for my husband. We've talked about this before. It's all preferential, really. Some men prefer slimmer small women, some men prefer curvy average women, some men prefer more curvacious, voluptuous women.

Beauty is all in the eye of the beholder. My husband dated a few curvy and more average ladies, but ended up marrying me, the slim petite little thing he could bench press with one arm. I know he finds me very attractive and always has. On the other hand, I imagine some men would look and me and say, "No thanks, I prefer someone who's not a lightweight." 

Again, all in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm apalled at the insensitivty of this assumption!!!! I care much more about the inside. 

Well ... that and having a finely shaped caboose!!!


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree that it's personal preference. 

Also, it really depends on a person's natural set point. Some people are just born to carry more weight on their bodies--and look good doing so! But that doesn't mean that a healthy, slim woman should gain weight to be more attractive, or that a curvy woman should lose weight.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I don't so much care what your weight is, as what your shape is.

I am simply not physically attracted to 'apples' or 'pears'.

I like 'hour-glasses' and 'stringbeans'.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Heavy or Mariska Hargitay? My own mom is a 6'1" 150lb ex showgirl.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Everyone's got their own personal tastes, and everyone carries their weight differently... I don't think any of my partners have been under 150 pounds (including the ones that were under 5'4"), even though as an "ideal", I'd probably lean towards the athletic fit petite look. But my current partner, when I found out she weighs almost the same as I do, blew me away. I never would have guessed that; she just carries it well.

So I think you're pretty safe that guys will find your body shape appealing. Maybe not all guys, but whatever...  Just like my runner's build isn't for all women.

C


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Heavy or Mariska Hargitay? My own mom is a 6'1" 150lb ex showgirl.


6'1" 150 is a whole bunch different than 5'7" 150. At 5'8" and 150, I was not as attractive as 135. Thank goodness for vegetables.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Depends on how they carry their weight. I'm 5'8" with a tiny frame. I look bloated and fat at 150. I do not carry extra weight well as most of it goes to my mid section. Then I look like a pear. Stay below 130 and I'm a hourglass. My goal is to stay around 125 which seems tiny to most but if you saw me you'd never know I weighed that little.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I don't so much care what your weight is, as what your shape is.
> 
> I am simply not physically attracted to 'apples' or 'pears'.
> 
> I like 'hour-glasses' and 'stringbeans'.


This is a good point. If I put on weight, I wear it all right out the front of my belly. YUCK.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Some of my friends make silly rules about what they want (certain height, weight, hair colour, etc), some guys will go after big girls because they've found them to be nicer than skinny girls, some have a thing for asian girls, and some guys say it doesn't matter!

I'm a 5 10" 200lb guy who likes short pastey white irish girls with small boobs! 

I could never predict what my buddies want in a women but the ones who have the "rules" are kind of annoying about it.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Halien said:


> I'm apalled at the insensitivty of this assumption!!!! I care much more about the inside.
> 
> Well ... that and having a finely shaped caboose!!!


Awesome response! 

For me it's all about proportion, not weight. My wife can stay within twenty pounds of her average...either way and she looks great. When she gains it's usually in the chest and butt, so...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> 6'1" 150 is a whole bunch different than 5'7" 150. At 5'8" and 150, I was not as attractive as 135. Thank goodness for vegetables.


5'7" and 140lb and low body fat is a good size for female middle distance runner. Depends what your 140lbs is. If it's all flab and gut vs solid muscle, you're going to look WAAAAAY different. Muscle is a lot more dense than flab. Also it's important to have a tight toned supporting structure. A curvy gal who's toned under those curves can be damn hot at 140.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

luckyman said:


> Awesome response!
> 
> For me it's all about proportion, not weight. My wife can stay within twenty pounds of her average...either way and she looks great. When she gains it's usually in the chest and butt, so...


:rofl: You sound like my husband!:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

luckyman said:


> When she gains it's usually in the chest and butt, so...


When I gain it is all in the twins, when I loose it is all in the twins. My breast size has had more ups and downs than the stock market.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

A well shaped person can look attractive too especially if she has a lovely smile. 

But I do think a person's weight shows her attitude towards life. 

If she knows she is being overweight, she is being eating too much, but she doesn't do anything to stop this from going worse, it shows that she lacks ambition to make herself look more appealing.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Halien said:


> I'm apalled at the insensitivty of this assumption!!!! I care much more about the inside.
> 
> Well ... that and having a finely shaped caboose!!!


Sometimes our appearance shows our inner personality! 

A person who maintains herself well shows that she wants to please her husband! She wants to make herself more presentable! She wants to bring smiles on her husband's face rather than sorrow!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

luckyman said:


> Awesome response!
> 
> For me it's all about proportion, not weight. My wife can stay within twenty pounds of her average...either way and she looks great. When she gains it's usually in the chest and butt, so...


I was joking, because I really try to see the person within when I meet a new person, but my wife used to joke that I spend alot more time getting to know the person within when she happens to be shapely in the rear and hips. Now I have a big hangup about the whole thing. For the first ten years or so after I got out of college, I did the volunteer maintenance in a shelter for battered women and children, while my wife was a volunteer inside. I tend to be a jack of all trades type, so you can't imagine how busy it can be. I even provided security when angry husbands showed up. The experience changed me, and beauty takes a different meaning. Most of the time.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

when I was younger it was all about appearence. Hell if you wern't a super model then I didn't even look.

now that i'm older its all about attitude a plesent personality far outweighs anything with in reason.(pun intended)


----------



## Leah L (Jan 11, 2011)

It all comes down to compatibility, and I don't see any reason to apologize for preferring a body type or level of athleticism or interest in certain activities whether its chess or skiing.

During my single years I was set up with all too many "athletic" or "in-shape" guys who were everything but. 

I recall one in particular had us go on a hike as a test and also had a weight limit for me. I found all of this out too late to cancel our date, LOL. 

My friends had told him I was "outdoorsy" but weren't specific. 

I think it was a learning lesson for him.  I am 5'9" and overweight according to his standard...(fyi I look slender in person).

As for our hike, it was not pretty. For him. 

My friends probably should have elaborated on my "outdoorsy-ness" (I have been into endurance sports most of my adult life). 

Of course I got my payback in the end, my husband is an ex-athlete and now I can barely keep up!


----------

